# minced garlic



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

Doe's anyone use the minced garlic that is in the jar.
Ingredients- garlic, water and phosphoric acid.
It has about 120 cloves of garlic in it.
The price is about $4.00.
Is this good to use or is all the good stuff gone in it.

Thank You

Terry


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

I have used it over the yrs and it has not affected my birds at all 2x a week is all i do and i do half teaspoon to 1 gallon of water


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Is giving garlic a mirth or does it have benefits?


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

helps w/ parasites and natural cleaning of the birds system in moderation


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

tstjohn said:


> Doe's anyone use the minced garlic that is in the jar.
> Ingredients- garlic, water and phosphoric acid.
> It has about 120 cloves of garlic in it.
> The price is about $4.00.
> ...


I use it too, seems to work fine


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I use garlic cloves, just slice them into a couple pieces and put them in the water. I use about 2 to a gallon of water, I break the clove apart and use 2 of the pieces.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I put a whole jar of minced garlic in the blender, with enough water to fill an ice tray, freeze it and use one garlic ice cube twice a week.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Thunderbird Racing said:


> I put a whole jar of minced garlic in the blender, with enough water to fill an ice tray, freeze it and use one garlic ice cube twice a week.


That is a great idea!! I think Ill do it with fresh garlic.....it will be funny to see my wifes face when she has a glass of her iced tea


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> That is a great idea!! I think Ill do it with fresh garlic.....it will be funny to see my wifes face when she has a glass of her iced tea


should have seen my wife's face when she saw what I was doing the first time I made it...fresh garlic works well too...BTW it wasn't my idea, thank Frank Mclaughlin


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Does it stink up the freezer? The ice cubes.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Is giving garlic a mirth or does it have benefits?


Garlic is a natural antibiotic.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Does it stink up the freezer? The ice cubes.


no, as soon as it is frozen I put the ice cubes in a Rubbermaid container. now it smells pretty strong with garlic when you open it.


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

I hate to come across like an arrogant know-it-all, but it's obvious that none of you have really researched how to do this OR why. I'm not going to do your homework for you but I will tell you that YES garlic is very beneficial. The beneficial properties ONLY come when the "heart" is crushed or chopped. AND it is most potent within the first hour. All most of you are doing is making the water taste like garlic and wasting time and money. * REAL FRESH GARLIC IS THE ONLY WAY IT WORKS.*
There are several ways that I've heard over the years. I put 1or2 cloves in a mini food processor with water and blend it until it looks like milk. I then put it in the bullet waterer and add the rest of the water. The key is to make sure they are thirsty so they drink it as soon as it's put down.
The other way that I like is a mini food processor and add your desired oil. after chopping it add it to the feed.

Research it for yourself.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Depends on which garlic brands you use too, and type of raw garlic as european garlic & bears garlic is more potent then your ordinary kitchen garlic. stabilized allicin works very well.

I use garlic cloves for prevention and caps for rehab. My birds responded well to individual treatment with garlic caps.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/the-goodness-of-garlic-43151.html


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

I use it all the time


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

suepahfly said:


> I hate to come across like an arrogant know-it-all, but it's obvious that none of you have really researched how to do this OR why. I'm not going to do your homework for you but I will tell you that YES garlic is very beneficial. The beneficial properties ONLY come when the "heart" is crushed or chopped. AND it is most potent within the first hour. All most of you are doing is making the water taste like garlic and wasting time and money. * REAL FRESH GARLIC IS THE ONLY WAY IT WORKS.*
> There are several ways that I've heard over the years. I put 1or2 cloves in a mini food processor with water and blend it until it looks like milk. I then put it in the bullet waterer and add the rest of the water. The key is to make sure they are thirsty so they drink it as soon as it's put down.
> The other way that I like is a mini food processor and add your desired oil. after chopping it add it to the feed.
> 
> Research it for yourself.


I agree. You need fresh crushed cloves or you are doing nothing but flavoring the water. I grow my own. Keep the best bulbs for myself and the seconds go in my shed where I use them for the next nine months or more. I keep an old set of metal pliers in the shed and simply crush one clove and drop it in a gallon waterer on Sundays, especially during race season. 

Please research fresh garlic vs minced garlic.


----------

